# How do I put metadata on my picture?



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

Im currently using Adobe CS4 and I cant for the life of me figure out how to overlay my cameras meta data onto the photo. Can someone tell me how to do this?

Please help me before I lose my mind. 

Here is the picture I am wanting to add the data to. It is a picture of coral in my fish tank.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 20, 2009)

your meta data is attached to that picture...

Shutter Speed 0.04 second
Aperture F5.6
ISO 1600

in fact, that photos has a very detailed metadata... it tells me about the edits you did, the lens used.. exposure, everything you could imagine


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 20, 2009)

Open Bridge and navigate to the image. Look for the metadata tag and all will be revealed.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

I know how to locate and see the data. 

This is what I want to do. I just kept switching back and forth between info and CS2 copying the data. Is there an easier way?


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 20, 2009)

why would you do that>??? it ruins the photo...


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> why would you do that>??? it ruins the photo...



Well I guess that depends on the purpose of the photo. Obviously there is a reason this is desired. Any ideas how to do it?

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

The only reason I want it there is to share my settings with other people trying to take pictures of their fish tanks. With the info displayed in the picture it saves the  time and hassle of downloading -> saving -> going into properties -> summary -> advanced.


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

As someone shooting aquariums myself, I strongly recommend a short range f/1.8 or f/1.4 lens if you haven't already tried that. Not that your shot isn't great, just found that it's far easier to shoot with a low f/ lens.

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

accphotography said:


> As someone shooting aquariums myself, I strongly recommend a short range f/1.8 or f/1.4 lens if you haven't already tried that. Not that your shot isn't great, just found that it's far easier to shoot with a low f/ lens.
> 
> ACC


I would If I had a lens that would go that low. Im still using the stock 18-55 f5.something lens. I am currently looking for a macro have any suggestions? Also looking for extension rings.


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a cheap (monetarily) alternative. LOL! The one I used is a Canon, but I'm sure there's a comparable Nikon (I see you're a Nikon fan) 50mm f/1.8. They go on eBay for about $60 which is a STEAL imo. You can also get a macro filter for about $10 and I find it works beautifully! It's not the "quality" way to go, but the end result is fantastic for the price IMO.

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow thanks for that gem of a tip. So much for trying to save money lol  Now I have to figgure out if all nikins use the same mounting configuration. Wow im clueless


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

Absolutely. This will fit your D40 no problem:
Nikon 50mm f/1.8 AF Nikkor



> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]In case you are new          to photography, let me emphasize that this $90 lens is as sharp and over          twice as sensitive to dim light as the $1,800 24-70mm AF-S lens.[/FONT]



ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you! Got a bid in on one on ebay $45 wish me luck  Ill get pictures up before and after.


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

YAY!!! How exciting! I hope you get it!

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too My max bid is $65 . Could you post one of your tank pictures? I love seeing them.


----------



## accphotography (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have my f/1.8 lens yet sadly. The one I shot with belongs to a friend. I've got those photos somewhere on my old computer which is having fits letting me get to anything (corrupted hard drive *gah*). :-(

This shot was taken with the standard kit lens (which is what you are using if I'm not mistaken):






I'll keep trying to get to those other shots. Hopefully, in about two weeks I'll get my own f/1.8 (waiting on hub's bonus check).

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good news. My girlfriends mother is/was a professional photographer for UF and I got to dig through her bag of old lenses. In there I found a Nikon Micro-Nikkor 55mm 1:2.8 Lens and It is awesome! Also in the bag of goodies was a Nikkor 28mm 1:2.8 both of which Im allowed to play with since here old school slrs bodys need fixing  . I cant believe how heavy these old lenses are, heavy or not they are still perfectly functional some 20 years later.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 20, 2009)

just a note,   the 50mm 1.8 will work on your d40, BUT it WONT auto focus...


----------



## accphotography (Feb 21, 2009)

I actually found that with non-zoom lenses, manual focus isn't so bad.

What an AWESOME deal Wolfgang! Have fun!!

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Chris. Im not worried about auto focus for a macro lens, I would rather focus it myself. 

On the 55mm 1:2.8 it seams the aperature ring dosent work. I can go from f2.8 to f32 with the same iso and shutter speed and the picture is only a  little bit darker. hmmm odd.


----------



## Kegger (Feb 21, 2009)

Look through the lens off camera. The turn the aperture ring. That'll tell you if it's stopping down all the way.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 21, 2009)

There is no movment in the blades at all. Its stuck at f2.8. If I rotate the ring on the 28mm 1:2.8 the blades close almost to a pin hole. Can this be fixed or am I SOL?


----------



## accphotography (Feb 21, 2009)

Well that stinks, but I'd much rather it be stuck at 2.8 than at 32. LOL!

I would suspect a camera shop might be able to fix it, but it might cost as much as just buying a new lens.

ACC


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I suppose your right. Ill get some pictures with it tonight. the only thing is it really kills my DOF :-( still winning the 50mm 1:1.8 though up to $69


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good news. Im up in North Carolina and I visited a flea market. In one of the "dog cages" thye had a bunch of cameras piled up. and one of them had a 50mm 1:1.8 lens on it. I offered the man $60 for the body and lens and he went for It so now i am the proud new owner of a Perfectly working Nikon EM and 50mm 1:1.8 lens  Only thing is there is some crud in the viewfinder but I assume it wont affect pictures take with it. 

Good Deal or was I had?


----------



## twozero (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a good script for getting your EXIF data on your image.

I started with this and then changed it to my liking. Good luck.


----------

